# Dumbest uniform you had to wear (in EMS)



## mycrofft (Dec 30, 2012)

Looked silly, hard to maintain, uncomfortable, people laughed at you, dangerous...try us.
I'll start with a real tie-on tie. Old lady with dementia tried to climb it once.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 30, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Looked silly, hard to maintain, uncomfortable, people laughed at you, dangerous...try us.
> I'll start with a real tie-on tie. Old lady with dementia tried to climb it once.



Let me guess...she was going to swing off your handlebar mustache when she reached the top?:rofl:


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 30, 2012)

My moustache was USAF Reg 35-10 compliant then, thank you!:rofl:


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 30, 2012)

I've worked a few places that had white shirts.  Really, white?  Who was the genius that came up with the idea that would be a good color?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 30, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> I've worked a few places that had white shirts.  Really, white?  Who was the genius that came up with the idea that would be a good color?



Agreed.

All our students and other various ridealongs wear white. As a medic student it was a task to make 3 pure white uniform shirts make it through a 4 day work week in a busy urban system. 

I'm not a huge fan of our blue. We look way to similar to the police departments here, especially with the shoulder mics we have to wear now.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 30, 2012)

Also agree on white shirts. They suck. 

The old uniform here, before flight suits, was a silver/tan polo and 5.11 EMS pants. Ugly to the Nth degree.


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 31, 2012)

My last job was with the fire department, so we wore your typical navy blue.  My current job does red polos with black pants.  It doesn't seem to be to bad of a choice.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 31, 2012)

Ambulance company requires us to all wear the same 4 pocket, perma-creased 60/40 wool/polyester blend slacks. They are the absolute least comfortable pair of pants I have ever worn, with the added benefit of having about zero fluid repellency. They also fit poorly for me and the uniform shop did a horrendous job with the hemming. 

We have nice light blue Elbeco button down shirts, but the pocket accents and epaulets are navy so we look like mall cops. They haven't faded too much, which is pretty good since I'll work fulltime hours for three or four months with two uniforms. The medics have white shirts and they do not look great after a few months.

The under armor hats they give us are nice I guess, just so I don't sound like a complete blowhard.


----------



## shfd739 (Dec 31, 2012)

White shirts sucked to keep clean. My first private service job we had white button downs. I had them for awhile here when I was a sup and hated trying to keep them clean. 

I don't mind the shades of green we wear now but it'd be nice to have the shirts/pants come from say 5.11 so they would be more comfortable. 

The city I grew up in used tan 5.11 shirts and navy pants for awhile. They looked sharp, slightly different and no longer like the PD. the members loved  them. Then they were switched to full nomex, navy shirts/pants and everytime we ran fires with them they complained and tried to damage out the items.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 31, 2012)

I liked white shirts and scrubs because you could really tell if you got spooged. I hated white scrubs and shirts because they were see-through when wet , see-through after a couple dozen washings, and seemed not to be able to shed stains like blue shirts did.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 31, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> I liked white shirts and scrubs because you could really tell if you got spooged.




What EMS job did you work where you were regularly spooged on? :blink:


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 31, 2012)

"Spooged" was our generic term for blood and body fluids before we were concerned about it. 
Why?

Oh, answer: we did all ambulance responses through a city contract, plus into the rural county as well. Prior job: IFT's mostly, plus body retrievals and drove limousines.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 31, 2012)

I'll just leave the link to Urban Dictionary... here. (NSFW language)


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 31, 2012)

I have been trying to ditch that word for a while now....


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 31, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> What EMS job did you work where you were regularly spooged on? :blink:



Maybe it was the prision job? I would think white is the perfect color to wear in the event of splooge


----------



## Aprz (Dec 31, 2012)

I hate badges.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 31, 2012)

Aprz said:


> I hate badges.




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqomZQMZQCQ[/youtube]


----------



## Outbac1 (Dec 31, 2012)

I like my white shirts because it is easy to tell if you get "spooged". If I get "spooged" severely, which hasn't happened very often, I just turf the shirt. I don't pay for them so I just requisition another. I make sure I get issued 6 - 10 per year and that works for me. The other benefit of white is you do NOT look like a cop.

 When I was a PCP student we wore a light blue shirt. It wasn't bad but we were often called bus drivers. As an ACP student we wore navy blue. Too much like the police, couldn't see the stains and lint or dandruff showed up easily.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have never worked for Acadian Ambulance, and they sound like a fine agency... but there uniforms are the most butt ugly of any EMS agency in the USA I have ever seen.


----------



## shfd739 (Dec 31, 2012)

schulz said:


> I have never worked for Acadian Ambulance, and they sound like a fine agency... but there uniforms are the most butt ugly of any EMS agency in the USA I have ever seen.



They aren't that bad lol. 

I like that we stand out. I don't like that we blend into roadside foliage, get mistaken for border patrol, park rangers etc.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 31, 2012)

schulz said:


> I have never worked for Acadian Ambulance, and they sound like a fine agency... but there uniforms are the most butt ugly of any EMS agency in the USA I have ever seen.



I always thought the ETMC blue/green pants were pretty ugly.


----------



## Bullets (Dec 31, 2012)

Thankfully i have been blessed with reasonable uniforms. One agency requires cadets to wear a simple ****ies overall but i was spared that humiliation. They also insisted on button down Elbecos even during the hottest days. They have recent adopted polo shirts for summer wear, thankfully


----------



## WTEngel (Dec 31, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I always thought the ETMC blue/green pants were pretty ugly.



You beat me to it...I was going to call out ETMC also.

HALO Flight in Corpus Christi has some pretty "interesting" flight suits. http://www.haloflight.org/revised/scene/sc6.jpg


After working outside of the US, I have become somewhat fond of the European style uniforms and vehicle markings.


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 31, 2012)

My student uniform is pretty basic, dark navy short sleeved military shirt with patches on the shoulders, and dark navy liquid-resistant pants with a reflective strip down both legs. 

The uniforms my preferred employer has are actually quite nice, I would have zero problem wearing them. (Photo) Yeah you look like a cop, but I'd rather that than some white paper-thin shirt that you have bleach until its tread bare to get blood/vomit/urine/feces/guts/brain stains out. (Edit: They also have cool patches. Plus it also works as a flag.)

One of the many reasons I don't want to work oilfield is I'm not really cool on sporting coveralls my entire shift. :glare:


----------



## WTEngel (Dec 31, 2012)

I remember a service here in Texas who used to put the certification patch on BOTH shoulders. It drove me crazy...I don't know why.

I can't remember which service it was. I think they are long gone now...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 31, 2012)

My old event ambulance company. Dark blue polo shirt and whatever kind of dark blue pants you wanted as long as they look "professional". 

I'm honestly not a fan of polo shirts at all. I like our uniform except that the uniform shirt is a light blue that makes us look like security guards. Around here fire and police wear uniforms so with us wearing a uniform it makes us fit in on scene.

We have 3 different styles of pants to choose from. Company pays for uniforms so we don't have to. Plus we get around $15 extra per paycheck for a uniform allowance (dry cleaning). Boots have to meet company policy and the company will give you $150 dollars to pay for or help pay for them every 2 years.


----------



## Fish (Dec 31, 2012)

We wear white shirts, either coolmax, short sleeve button down, or long sleeve button down....... your choice. System Patch and State Patch on the shoulders, Lapel Mic, ID Badge....... Duty belt as well.

Our pants are blue, either straight legged or the EMS cargo style. Once again, your choice. I always go for the straight leg, I never put anything in the pockets of the cargo style and do not like the look.

We stand out, FD wears Navy blue pants with light blue shirts and PD wears top to bottom Navy Blue.

The only mess that I have ever got on my shirt was from food, never from a Patient. And if I did dirty a shirt, the $350 uniform allowance I get every year ensures that I have plenty of back up shirts. And if the stain does not come out and I am low on shirts, I can always have a unfirom PO written for me to get a few more to hold me over till the next uniform allowance.

I like our Uniform, It is professional looking and easily recognized.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 31, 2012)

I do like that we wear flight suits. They're very recognizable and look good.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 31, 2012)

Had one job where it was khaki shorts and a polo shirt (water park).

Oh, wait, that was an awesome uniform, this is about the dumbest uniforms.


----------



## MIT (Dec 31, 2012)

Haven't been forced to wear it but the students in a state in Aus have to wear white cargo pants and white paramedics shirts! They're horrible! At least they can be bleached I guess. 

We wear Navy as students in my state and they're so like the cop uniforms it's not funny!


----------



## WTEngel (Dec 31, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I do like that we wear flight suits. They're very recognizable and look good.



Flight suits were a close 2nd only to scrubs in my hierarchy of uniforms that look good and feel comfortable. I could hide an extra 10 lbs in a flight suit easy. 

Our lift and pull out suffered a bit though...


----------



## Fish (Dec 31, 2012)

Not to hatey hate on Acadian and ETMC, but I have to agree with previous posters. But those uniforms are no Beuno


On another note, sup with certain agencies wearing shorts? I have been on many calls that shorts would have lead to gross things getting on my exposed skin.


----------



## CFal (Dec 31, 2012)

I work on a ski patrol that has the worst jackets, not water proof at all.  They are sponges when it rains.


----------



## waaaemt (Jan 1, 2013)

my former FTO said in he worked for a company in So-Cal which switched their uniforms to white with red tassels on the epaulets when he left. i would love to see exactly what he was talking about haha.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 1, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> I always thought the ETMC blue/green pants were pretty ugly.



ETMC Teal....at trademarked color believe it or not...and the most godawfully ugly uniform I've ever worn (at the time they were paired with tan and green shirts with "western" style pockets).

Second worst would be the "Evil Kinevel" flight suits at AEL which I understand they've gotten rid of...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 1, 2013)

I worked at a service in Connecticut in the 80s. The uniform then was maroon polyester straight leg pants, a white web belt, a navy blue button down class B with a zillion patches and collar brass and a white t shirt underneath. The only cold weather gear was a wool commando sweater, with patches, or a thin nylon windbreaker. We also were required to carry two radios and a pouch full of "EMT tools". 

Yikes.


----------



## KellyBracket (Jan 1, 2013)

Pretty sure I'm in the running for worst "uniform" ever.

My first job in EMS was for the Worst Private Ambulance Ever. On top of terrible equipment, fraudulent practices, dangerous rigs, and co-workers who ended up on the front page for all the wrong reasons, we had shame-inducing uniforms.

It was an old-fashioned dental or psych-orderly tunic, with snaps down the shoulder, in white. Like this...

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/10/Harry_Landers_Bettye_Ackerman_Ben_Casey_1961.JPG

*BUT* with _matching_ white pants!


----------



## CalS (Jan 1, 2013)

KellyBracket said:


> Pretty sure I'm in the running for worst "uniform" ever.
> 
> My first job in EMS was for the Worst Private Ambulance Ever. On top of terrible equipment, fraudulent practices, dangerous rigs, and co-workers who ended up on the front page for all the wrong reasons, we had shame-inducing uniforms.
> 
> ...



eeeew :sad:

That looks awkward and not very functional.

I can't say I've ever been at a company that's had a bad uniform. I've worked for 2 paid companies in my past and both held very strict appearance and uniform standards. The big company I worked at our uniforms almost made us look like cops...which wasn't bad where we we're at.


----------



## WTEngel (Jan 1, 2013)

KellyBracket said:


> Pretty sure I'm in the running for worst "uniform" ever.
> 
> My first job in EMS was for the Worst Private Ambulance Ever. On top of terrible equipment, fraudulent practices, dangerous rigs, and co-workers who ended up on the front page for all the wrong reasons, we had shame-inducing uniforms.
> 
> ...



Did you ever meet Speed while you were working at Fishbine? 

That reference might date a few of y'all!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 1, 2013)

Another thing I don't like about our uniforms is the fact that our pants and shirts are made by a different company. At first the colors match fine but the pants fade and the shirts don't. I like the Blauer uniform shirts better than the 5.11 ones though. The zipper front but looks like it buttons down...brilliant!


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 1, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> They aren't that bad lol.
> 
> I like that we stand out. I don't like that we blend into roadside foliage, get mistaken for border patrol, park rangers etc.



Yes they are.

In Southern LA, even camies couldn't be more unsafe on a roadway, especially at night.

The mint green with NR patch made me want to add an O' in front of my last name.

"Hello, my name is... I will be your leprechaun, er...I mean Paramedic today."

edit: it brings back memories of RHPS audience participation:

"look at me all dressed in green..." (The rest not appropriate for forum consumption.)


----------



## NPO (Jan 8, 2013)

My uniform is a navy blue button up uniform shirt and navy blue slacks. Not a bad looking uniform, but we often get asked if we are police, even AFTER we step out of an ambulance. It doesnt help that the jackets our company provides are designed for police, including zippers on the side to pull a side arm


----------



## EMT B (Jan 9, 2013)

i actually like my uniform- steel toed boots- navy 5.11 ems pants- navy polo shirt that has the department logo on it, navy or grey mock turtleneck underneath the polo when its cold. 

why does everybody care about wether they look like a cop or not?


----------



## medicdan (Jan 9, 2013)

EMT B said:


> i actually like my uniform- steel toed boots- navy 5.11 ems pants- navy polo shirt that has the department logo on it, navy or grey mock turtleneck underneath the polo when its cold.
> 
> why does everybody care about wether they look like a cop or not?


Because we don't particularly like the violence directed at police officers.


----------



## NPO (Jan 9, 2013)

EMT B said:


> why does everybody care about wether they look like a cop or not?



You ever try to transport an angry gang member on a 5150 (72 hour hold) when you look like a cop?


----------



## Milla3P (Jan 9, 2013)

The last week of Breast Cancer Awareness month (was supposed to be the whole month, but the the ordering guy didn't know October happened EVERY year) we were given super thin pink t-shirts as the mandatory uniform. 

First call we did was a 300lb 6'5" ETOH HIV suicidal monster actively screaming ad hitting himself. 
And 2 guys in pink shirts meet up with the PD. 

I let my 120lb 5'5" partner get in with this guy. 
Needless to say, the ED had a little chuckle when we got there.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 9, 2013)

EMT B said:


> i actually like my uniform- steel toed boots- navy 5.11 ems pants- navy polo shirt that has the department logo on it, navy or grey mock turtleneck underneath the polo when its cold.
> 
> why does everybody care about wether they look like a cop or not?



When I started working (in Maine) our uniforms were dark navy pants and blue uniform shirt ( similar to the blue used by the Maine state police) with a badge. we switched to dark navy polos and it made a world of difference the way we were treated on scenes.


----------



## CANDawg (Jan 9, 2013)

Has anyone ever had to wear one of THESE types of dumb uniforms at work?


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 9, 2013)

albertaEMS said:


> Has anyone ever had to wear one of THESE types of dumb uniforms at work?



Fur suit?


----------



## Luno (Jan 28, 2013)

*@CFal*



CFal said:


> I work on a ski patrol that has the worst jackets, not water proof at all.  They are sponges when it rains.



Man, you gotta tell them to step their game up, we rock Arctyrex out here, pretty much bomb proof, but unfortunately not fire proof (one burned) and not rope burn proof (long story).


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 28, 2013)

Luno said:


> and not rope burn proof (long story).



I want to hear that story...


----------



## CFal (Jan 28, 2013)

Luno said:


> Man, you gotta tell them to step their game up, we rock Arctyrex out here, pretty much bomb proof, but unfortunately not fire proof (one burned) and not rope burn proof (long story).



We used to have Marmot, the new jackets are from a company called mountain uniforms, same pattern as the Marmots but terrible materials and the seems aren't even taped, we did get some new soft shells, they are from the same company, haven't worn it in bad weather yet.

http://www.mountainuniforms.com/dolomite-softshell-patrol-jacket-stowe-patrol-red/


----------



## patput (Jan 29, 2013)

CFal said:


> We used to have Marmot, the new jackets are from a company called mountain uniforms, same pattern as the Marmots but terrible materials and the seems aren't even taped, we did get some new soft shells, they are from the same company, haven't worn it in bad weather yet.
> 
> http://www.mountainuniforms.com/dolomite-softshell-patrol-jacket-stowe-patrol-red/



I work as a ski school supervisor at a resort. We use MU uniforms and ours are great. Maybe it is just the different jacket models, but even getting stuck in front of a snow gun is no issue with ours. 

http://www.mountainuniforms.com/greek-peak-ny/


----------



## kindofafireguy (Jan 29, 2013)

Red nomex coveralls. With bright yellow striping and monogramming. We look like Halliburton. Except get paid a lot less. 

Nothing screams professionalism like a pair of red coveralls that don't fit, have holes and stains, and have someone else's name on it.


It's so awesome.


----------



## Summit (Jan 29, 2013)

Purple/red short sleeve polo with green fringes over long sleeve blue T-shirt and navy pants.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 29, 2013)

Summit said:


> Purple/red short sleeve polo with green fringes over long sleeve blue T-shirt and navy pants.



Theme park?


----------



## Summit (Jan 29, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> Theme park?



3rd service 911 ambulance


----------

